# frecce di luce sfondavano il tessuto morbido della notte



## zipp404

Cerco pareri. Come parafrasereste il senso di 'sfondavano' nel contesto citato?

La strada al di qua del canale, dove era lei, era nel buio, totalmente; quella al di là del canale, era nel buio anch'essa, ma frecce di luce _sfondavano_ il tessuto morbido della notte, i fari delle auto, le auto dei milanesi che a quell'ora tornavano a casa...

Voto per _perforavano, laceravano. _

*Gra  zie!*


----------



## Necsus

Io avrei usato direttamente _laceravano_. Questione di gusti...


----------



## zipp404

Si possono usare _schiantavano_ e _rompevano_ _?_


----------



## sivinka

Schiantare non è un verbo transitivo, quindi bisognerebbe dire "frecce di luce che si schiantavano contro il tessuto morbido della notte...". A dirla tutta, però, il verbo schiantare è molto forte, significa impattare violentemente contro qualcosa. Anche sfondare effettivamente non è molto delicato. Comunque, per rendere l'idea della frase in questione userei il verbo *squarciare*, che secondo me si addice di più.
La frase verrebbe: "frecce di luce che *squarciavano* il  tessuto morbido della notte...".
Spero che quello che ho scritto sia abbastanza chiaro.
Anna


----------



## zipp404

Sì, il significato del verbo è chiarissimo e si addice di più nel contesto citato. _Grazie._


----------



## o-nami

sivinka said:


> Schiantare non è un verbo transitivo, quindi bisognerebbe dire "frecce di luce che si schiantavano contro il tessuto morbido della notte...".




Ciao Anna. In realtà il verbo *schiantare *è sia transitivo che intransitivo, come recita il Devoto-Oli:

*1.* rompere in modo violento, istantaneo, definitivo; spaccare, spezzare: _il fulmine ha schiantato l'albero in due_.


----------



## sivinka

O-Nami grazie mille! 
Zipp404 ti chiedo scusa, ignoravo completamente l'esistenza della forma transitiva del verbo schiantare.


Anna


----------



## o-nami

Figurati! Comunque, per rispondere a zipp, dire che delle _frecce_ schiantano non mi suona tanto bene... Sono d'accordo con Necsus: secondo me il verbo migliore da usare è proprio _laceravano_. Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Lacerare è il verbo che ci si aspetta di più . Forse non è male un po' d'originalità ?


----------



## o-nami

Penso che in realtà _sfondavano _renda benissimo l'idea e sia un'eccellente soluzione. Zipp chiedeva come parafrasare questo verbo, non credo volesse riscrivere il romanzo da cui è tratta la frase! Sono d'accordo sull'originalità, ma non penso sia richiesta in questa occasione... Ciao!


----------



## zipp404

Per me il motivo di parafrasare è autodidattico, ed lo scopo è doppio: quello di afferrare il senso della voce che [dopo averne studiato il significato nei dizionari] mi risulta spesso ancora vago, e quello di allargare e aproffondire il vocabolario. Siete dei mentori. _*Grazie!*_


----------



## o-nami

Per me il motivo di *la ragione per* parafrasare è autodidattico*a*, ed lo scopo è doppio *duplice*: quello di afferrare il senso della voce *parola *che [ (dopo averne studiato il significato nei dizionari) ] mi risulta spesso ancora vago, e quello di allargare e ap*p*roffondire il vocabolario. Siete dei mentori. _*Grazie!*_


Comunque zipp il tuo italiano è ottimo. Bravo!


----------



## matoupaschat

o-nami said:


> Penso che in realtà _sfondavano _renda benissimo l'idea e sia un'eccellente soluzione. Zipp chiedeva come parafrasare questo verbo, non credo volesse riscrivere il romanzo da cui è tratta la frase! Sono d'accordo sull'originalità, ma non penso sia richiesta in questa occasione... Ciao!


 
Mi dispiace, volevo rispondere a necsus e ho dimenticato di citare il suo post . Lo so benissimo che cosa vuole (da noi tutti) zipp404 ; lo leggo da un anno . Ho visto quanti progressi ha fatto, e, sinceramente, non avrei corretto né motivo, né doppio, né voce .

Ciao


----------



## laurentius87

Potrebbe essere anche _penetravano_ _nel tessuto_, che però da meno l'idea del passaggio da una parte all'altra e della rottura del tessuto.


----------



## o-nami

matoupaschat said:


> Mi dispiace, volevo rispondere a necsus e ho dimenticato di citare il suo post . Lo so benissimo che cosa vuole (da noi tutti) zipp404 ; lo leggo da un anno . Ho visto quanti progressi ha fatto, e, sinceramente, non avrei corretto né motivo, né doppio, né voce .
> 
> Ciao



Spero che zipp non si offenda. Era solo per aiutare. In italiano "il motivo per parafrasare è autodidattico" è una frase che suona strana e poco corretta. Poi pensala un po' come vuoi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Messaggio cancellato .


----------



## Blackman

Straziavano, Strappavano, Aprivano, Infierivano, Facevano a brandelli, Ferivano, Sdrucivano, Sbrindellavano, Distruggevano, Sfrangiavano....


----------



## zipp404

Wow! Grazie! Mi piace! Minuzioso e totalizzante!


----------



## Berlifitzing

zipp404 said:


> Cerco pareri. Come parafrasereste il senso di 'sfondavano' nel contesto citato?
> 
> La strada al di qua del canale, dove era lei, era nel buio, totalmente; quella al di là del canale, era nel buio anch'essa, ma frecce di luce _sfondavano_ il tessuto morbido della notte, i fari delle auto, le auto dei milanesi che a quell'ora tornavano a casa...
> 
> Voto per _perforavano, laceravano. _
> 
> *Gra  zie!*


 
Ho visto che ieri già molti sono intervenuti quindi spero che questo mio intervento non sia inutile.
Nel caso che hai proposto i sinonimi a disposizione, come si è visto, sono molti ma, vista l'immagine "letteraria" evocata, una questione importante sarebbe sapere quale "stile letterario" vuole mantenere l'autore. In un italiano più forbito il termine più appropriato è, secondo me, "laceravano" ma, ad esempio, in uno stile più familiare o "popolare" sarebbe più appropriato "strappavano".
Ciao


----------

